# Holder resigning as attorney general



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Look for something to come out. There must be concrete findings in one of the many scandals he is caught up in.

Holder resigning as attorney general, official says | Fox News


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> Look for something to come out. There must be concrete findings in one of the many scandals he is caught up in.
> 
> Holder resigning as attorney general, official says | Fox News


Yeah - I've seen the "headline" but nothing further. Can't believe he just wants to spend more time with his family....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

From what I heard, he said that he was going to resign later in the year, as early as last February.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe going to run for the top job, on a ban-the-guns platform. Financed by Bloomy & Soros with a few mil for his pocket in payment for testing the premise.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I find him wholly inept for any such position.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

A lady on FOX this morning...Does anyone watch FOX?.......said that Holder was as slimy as a salamander covered with Vaseline. 

I suppose he thinks all the contempt and corruption charges/allegations will just go away now. I hope he's wrong.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I hope so too...she's right. He is as dirty as it gets.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> I hope so too...she's right. He is as dirty as it gets.


Possibly true, but the fact that she said it out loud on the "News" is precisely why I don't watch that channel. I prefer my facts unleavened by personal opinion, by preference.

Of course, there is no such thing as an unbiased source in this part of the world, but public slander (which would be actionable in most European countries) just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

So then what you're saying is that you don't watch the news or read it in the newspapers. So how do you get your news? Granted, there is no such thing anymore.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

GCBHM said:


> So then what you're saying is that you don't watch the news or read it in the newspapers. So how do you get your news? Granted, there is no such thing anymore.


"By preference".... I don't watch CNN, or Fox, or Sky, or any of the network "National News" (6:30 around here) shows, but one local station has a great 7:00pm news slot that is topical, informative, and non-judgemental. It loosely agrees with the British Daily Telegraph (which i read because addicted to its cryptic crosswords) and somewhat wuith the BBC News that we occasionally catch. None of them UNbiased, but better than Fox.... IMNSFHO


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I see...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Possibly true, but the fact that she said it out loud on the "News" is precisely why I don't watch that channel. I prefer my facts unleavened by personal opinion, by preference.
> 
> Of course, there is no such thing as an unbiased source in this part of the world, but public slander (which would be actionable in most European countries) just rubs me the wrong way.


It wasn't a news program per se, but rather, a discussion panel on the current news. It's called "Out-Numbered", which consists of four attractive females and a male guest.

I've watched it several times and don't find it offensive. Most of it is personal opinion and that is rather obvious.

Over the years, I've found FOX News will report on issues that the other main media companies seem to over-look, or just plain skip.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> "By preference".... I don't watch CNN, or Fox, or Sky, or any of the network "National News" (6:30 around here) shows, but one local station has a great 7:00pm news slot that is topical, informative, and non-judgemental. It loosely agrees with the British Daily Telegraph (which i read because addicted to its cryptic crosswords) and somewhat wuith the BBC News that we occasionally catch. None of them UNbiased, but better than Fox.... IMNSFHO


I'll bet all your tools are metric too. :smt1099


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I would like to see anyone come up with a news broadcast that is not biased one way or the other. If you watch the national network feeds, everyone is full of left wing mouthpieces. You will hardly ever hear anything critical of the administration or the President. More than likely something against the Republicans will come out at some point in the broadcast, but hardly is there anything critical of the administration ever. On the other hand, if you watch Fox, almost everything is critical of the administration, IRS, Holder and the JD, Obama, the Senate and the Dems in the House. I tend to prefer Fox because I am sure there is much more to the current administration scandals with the IRS and the Justice Department than has come out so far, and Fox does keep hammering on that. Personally, it does not seem that there is any unbiased national reporting service out there. That being said, I can't stand the Dems for the most part, Holder is a slimy arrogant egotist who uses the race card at every opportunity, Obama isn't much better, arrogant and egotistical, and Hillary is probably worse than both of them. Harry Reid is a corrupt egotist, but Uncle Jo Biden makes me laugh at times. He's about the only semi bright spot in the Democratic party at this point in time. The rest of them are all ego maniacs who want ultimate power and control while having all the perks being afforded by being in power. 

That left turn aside, there is no national news reporting medium nowadays that is not biased one way or the other. I suppose, upon considering it, that there never has been. Perhaps it is the basic condition of man to choose sides on any issue and only stand for what you think is correct, which is why we end up with highly biased media.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Let there be no doubt, all news media outlets are biased. All have an agenda, which is to get ratings, first and foremost.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

yes, agreed. After all, they are businesses which need ratings, advertising dollars and viewers to feed the machine and generate profits for the owners. Capitalism at it's finest.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> I'll bet all your tools are metric too. :smt1099


Leave my tool out of this.....


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> <snip Deep Thoughts>
> 
> That left turn aside, there is no national news reporting medium nowadays that is not biased one way or the other. I suppose, upon considering it, that there never has been. Perhaps it is the basic condition of man to choose sides on any issue and only stand for what you think is correct, which is why we end up with highly biased media.


Yup! That. ^^^


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> I'll bet all your tools are metric too. :smt1099


Actually, I have a full set of Whitworth spanners, and a couple of partials of BA small stuff. Yeah, I have metric, since I drive a Fiat and had Toyotas for years, but they aren't in the majority. Plenty of "Reg'lar" stuff in the toolbox.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

SailDesign said:


> Actually, I have a full set of Whitworth spanners, and a couple of partials of BA small stuff. Yeah, I have metric, since I drive a Fiat and had Toyotas for years, but they aren't in the majority. Plenty of "Reg'lar" stuff in the toolbox.


Whitworth spanners? Well, foo foo. I have a hammer, a crescent wrench, a roll of duct tape, and a can of WD-40. If I said I had more than that my ******* friends would accuse me of being pretentious.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TurboHonda said:


> Whitworth spanners? Well, foo foo. I have a hammer, a crescent wrench, a roll of duct tape, and a can of WD-40. If I said I had more than that my ******* friends would accuse me of being pretentious.


And you don't think "foo foo" is going to make them think the same thing? 

Only reason for the BA wrenches is I used to be a computer engineer in an earlier life (1976) when 'puters still needed wrenches and spring-pullers and things to fix 'em. Happy days!


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

SailDesign said 'spanners'? Must be some sort of Anglophile. They are wrenches, and we should never forget it. Those round things ain't 'tyres', either.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

hillman said:


> SailDesign said 'spanners'? Must be some sort of Anglophile. They are wrenches, and we should never forget it. Those round things ain't 'tyres', either.


Grew up there... Still refer to the bonnet, the trunk, and the windshield, too. Live with it. 

I don't "Wrench" things, I work on them gently and carefully.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

SailDesign said:


> Yeah - I've seen the "headline" but nothing further.


Obama Announces Attorney General Eric Holder's Resignation - ABC News


----------

